# Great White In Galveston



## Bubba (Sep 27, 2007)

Did any one hear about this. Supposedly they caught in on a shrimp boat in Galveston Bay. 1039 lbs. Someone e-mailed pictures and the story but I can't get the pictures to load up on the forum


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

To bad thats a Mako.


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

Looks like a mako caught off of Montauk.Old story.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Billybob (2/6/2008)*Appears to be true! see this link for details
> 
> http://efishingtips.com/great-white-caught-off-of-galveston-tx/[/quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

WOW, 2 people beat me to the punch on identifying the shark as a mako... the speed of this forum 

I seriously doubt there are great whites in the GOM, water temp is too high. Its possible, but super unlikely.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Several years ago there was some hysterical chatter on the radio about the coast guard telling everyone to be on the lookout for a 20 footgreat white in the vicinity of Pensacola Beach. After listening to it for about 30 minutes, the whole thing was cleared up -:letsdrink:looser:banghead

it was a 20 foot GRADY white that they were looking for.


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

No reason for them not to be out there. I've seen them (mostly juvies)off of Sicily and Malta when the water temps wereGulflike.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

I've heard stories, but no proof. Anyone think Killer whales live around here?


----------



## Bubba (Sep 27, 2007)

An 1,100 lbgreat white was caught in the keys about 7 years ago.


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

I too heard a story of an encounter with a white in 300 ft by a commercial spearo.

True or not?

Its you're story, tell it how you want


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Sniper Spear-It (2/6/2008)*I too heard a story of an encounter with a white in 300 ft by a commercial spearo.
> 
> True or not?
> 
> Its you're story, tell it how you want




300 ft of water he was prolly narced out of his mind. he probably saw the ghost of kitty mitchell!!


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Freespool (2/6/2008)*I've heard stories, but no proof. Anyone think Killer whales live around here?


They may not "live" around here... but they have been spotted in the Gulf on more than one occasion.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Maybe they were talking about the band "Great White".oke


----------



## Jig n Hawgs (Oct 3, 2007)

Here is part of an artical I found. Also heard this same thing on shark week or something.

Burgess said that although it is somewhat unusual to see the great white off the Northeast Florida coast, ?it?s not unusual to see them this time of year.? 

The great-white, a cool-water shark, moves south in January, February and March and in very cold winters may go as far as the Florida Keys and the Gulf of Mexico, Burgess said. 

?The white sharks are likely following the movements of the whale,? Burgess said, adding that the right whales ?are appearing to calve off South Georgia and North Florida.? 

The calves may be a food supply for the shark, he said.​


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

> *nb&twil (2/6/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Freespool (2/6/2008)*I've heard stories, but no proof. Anyone think Killer whales live around here?
> ...


I actuallly knew the answer but was just curious as to peoples thoughts. We've got a video of a pod near Ram Powell.


----------



## TxSnuffMan (Feb 20, 2008)

*This is a hoax got the same email here.Shocking site but far from true and after looking at the pictures I noticed the lift used in the photo plus the fact of me living in Galveston,Texas the area code 902 isn't ours it belongs to NovaScotia ,Canada ....nice try thou*


----------



## Lockout (Dec 27, 2007)

Ive heard stories of great whites in this area. In fact, last year on shark week...Well any year actually cause its been repeats every year since 04' - they actually said great whites frequent the panhandle areas of florida in the winter months or some @[email protected] like that. I figured they were eiter mis informed or made a statement in error. Or maybe I just hoped. In any event, I have also heard stories of Killer whales out at the edge. True maybe ...False...probably....But you have to ask yourself why there couldnt be right? As I diver I have to admit the thought has crossed my mind a time or two at 130 feet. I need to stop at MBT divers and see if they sell a dive stringer large enough to hold a fish that big. Put the ol Biller to the test Fo SHO !


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

About 30 years ago I had been fighting a large dolphin for about 20 minutes and when I got it next to the boat a huge shark came up and ate the entire dolphin in one bite. At the exact same time, both the other guy on the boat with me and myself yelled out "white shark!" You could see the large wrinkles as it opened its jaws and the large white belly was very evident. I really don't know what else it could havebeen. We were about 50 miles south of Pensacola pass.Elmo Horine told me that he caught a 247lb white shark off of the old wooden pier at Navarre in the 1960's. I questioned him on whether it might have been a mako and he said that PJC's zoololgy dept. identified the jaws as being a great white and he got to go on TV displaying the jaws on the old local channel 8.


----------



## tld15uga (Dec 9, 2007)

Lockout--



There actually have been killer whales in the gulf. There was an article in Florida Sportsman's "An Outdoors Happening" section several years ago about it with pictures.

It sticks out in my memory because it shocked me. I'll try to find a link or something.


----------



## tld15uga (Dec 9, 2007)

Hell, they're more common than I thought:



http://www.nmfs.noaa.gov/pr/pdfs/sars/ao2003whki-gmxn.pdf


----------



## tld15uga (Dec 9, 2007)

This article has some pretty interesting info on the Gulf's great whites:



http://www.sptimes.com/2007/01/26/Gulfandbay/A_great_white_lurking.shtml


----------



## TeamDilligaf (Oct 23, 2007)

two years ago i used to live in jacksonville and they caught one off the beach in st. augustine, surfing was a little bit nervous after that. one of the largest ever great white caught was off cuba in 1945 so they definitely w/out a doubt could be in our waters


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *tld15uga (2/20/2008)*Lockout--
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ... Killer Whales have been filmed by Fisherman in Billfish Tournaments here within the past 7 years or so ... it was even on Channel 3 news


----------



## tld15uga (Dec 9, 2007)

Damn. I'd like to see that pic of the Cuban great white but every time I click on the link it just kicks me over to the fishing forum. What gives?


----------



## GatorTamer (Oct 3, 2007)

I remember in the early 90's a huge great white being caught off or around tampa!


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

> *tld15uga (2/20/2008)*Damn. I'd like to see that pic of the Cuban great white but every time I click on the link it just kicks me over to the fishing forum. What gives?


----------



## Bubba (Sep 27, 2007)

I think it does that if you'e not logged on as a member


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

damn, that's a big shark. lets see if we can geta few more people on its back though. :banghead


----------

